# baths on the 2ww with fet??



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi ladies

im having FET at the end of the month n just needed some advice plz.....
ive been reading soooo many different posts on having baths after FET, what are your views?
I know HOT baths are bad as they can cause infection after EC and can raise your core temp (not good for embryos) but what about warm baths with no bubbles straight after FET when u havent had EC??

My medication and POF give me mad hot hot sweats - to the point that im wet thro at night sometimes, does that not raise your core temp the same as a bath would? If so, would that be ruining my chances too? 
Oooo so confused with it all! Baths help me relax, but i dont want to ruin my chances of it working
Any stories or advice would be great
Linz xxxx


----------



## cohensmummy (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello,
I hope your ok xx
I've never done a fet cycle but will be having et end of month with this cycle and I'll not be bathing during the 2 ww xx I have been lucky with past cycles of ( even if I did miscarry last time )and I'm just going to follow te no bath til after 2ww as did with both the previous times. I find it are as love my baths too xx

Good luck with what ever you decide xx


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanx for your reply xxx
So you think just go with no baths instead of just hot baths??
The reason i ask is that my proper shower isnt working at the moment, so all i have is a shower head thats attached to the bath, and of course my lovely bath lol. The shower head isnt on the wall and i have no shower screen (its just a shower i use to rinse conditioner off my hair in the bath, and sudds down the plug hole lol) 
so last time i really struggles to wash my hair. I was sat on a plastic box in the bath, rinsing down my hair n body with a shower head. Im sure it caused my body alot of disturbance.
I think i might have to phone a plumber, see how much its gonna cost to fix. Thanx for the advice and good luck hun, i think were cycling together  xxx
Linz xxxx


----------



## starting out (Jul 19, 2010)

Based on nothing scientific but I don't think I would. Good luck with the cycle


----------



## frazermic (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
I have this issues with baths, i only have a bath and a shower head aswell. And also while taking med my body temp rises at night and im soaking wet as well. I love baths and most of the time i have very little cold water in my baths. I start taking fet med from 2morrow so im about a week behind you.


----------



## lou-lou1981 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi
I too only have a bath at home and have continued to have 'warm-ish' baths during the 2WW for both my IVF and FET cycles. 
I was advised by my consultant that the problem really is with hot baths and raising your core body temp.
I was really concerned about the whole bath-issue but, realistically, what was I supposed to do as I only have a bath?? Not wash for 2 weeks  
I am now 11 weeks pregnant and have carried on with the baths all the way through
Good luck x


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Yey congrats honey!!
Now thay was a post i was hoping to see  yey baths!!! Lol
lots of luck n thankyou for making my day xxxxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

linz what you need is to get a spare clean washing up bowl, i keep one in my bath, very useful especially in a drought! handy for washing hair etc. sometimes i shower with the shower and sometimes i just fill the washing up bowl and kneel in the bath, sponge self off then tip the bowl over me.. uses very little water... also of course you can always fill it with nice warm water and use it to soak your feet. very handy.


----------



## lou-lou1981 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi Linz

Just remember to be sensible about the whole bath thing......I never had the water very hot, not very deep and I didn't spend hours soaking away in the water. Just in, wash and out again. 

I also had the bath police (AKA my husband!!!) monitoring the water temp  

Take care xx


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

hahahaha thanks ladies!
I will have a luke warm shallow bath - in and out !    Its Better than none at all!
I bath twice a day normally, not deep baths, but just love my baths   

The washing up bowl sounds a good idea too. I think I wont bath for a day or two after ET (just incase) and use the washing up bowl. But then, a shallow luke warm puddle bath will do the job    
Thanks again ladies, and Frazermic, PM me any time - its nice to have a cycle buddy   

    thanks all and good luck     
Linz xxxx


----------

